# Desktop Icon mit PS 7.0 machen ?



## Krusty-Ac (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 
Ich hab ne Frage !
Ich hab ein kleines Logo, was ich aber gern als Desktop Icon verwenden will.
Wisst ob oder wie ich es mit PS 7.0 hinbekomme
das ich es als Icon nutzen kann ?
Währe echt super!
bis dann...

krusty


----------



## xelix (12. Oktober 2005)

Mit Photoshop selber geht das nicht.
Ich benutze da IrfanView um die Bilder als .ico abzuspeichern.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (12. Oktober 2005)

Aber dann ist das nicht Transparent?
Kann man das ändern ?

Edit: habs schon... Danke !


----------



## xelix (12. Oktober 2005)

Also du erstellst dein icon mit PS.
Das Icon muss auf einem farbigen Hintergrund sein (am besten die Farbe, die nicht in dem Icon vorkommt.)
Bei IrfanView kann man dann die Farbe auswählen, welche nachher transparent sein soll.

So hab ich mir meine eigenen Icons für Ps und Icq gemacht 
An den Rändern sieht das zwar nicht soo sauber aus, aber egal  :-(



Edit: Zu spät


----------



## Krusty-Ac (12. Oktober 2005)

Und wie kann ich das sauberer machen ?
Also das da keine Ecken mehr sind ?


----------



## xelix (12. Oktober 2005)

Da bin ich echt überfragt..
Diese Ecken kommen glaube ich nur, wenn man ein Foto in ein Icon umwandelt. Es gibt aber auch spezielle Programme, wo man die Icons selber malen kann. 
Ein gutes Programm ist Microangelo HIER 


Gruß, Felix


----------



## oscarr (13. Oktober 2005)

ICO Format Plugin für Photoshop


----------

